# Massey Ferguson 20F



## Terryjk85 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi,
I am new to tractors and new to the forum so please forgive the silly questions.

I have a Massey Ferguson 20F I just bought for $2,000 and it came with a box blade and a bush hog. It works. I think that was a good deal. Any thoughts?

I have a question. When I try to turn sharply the tractor just keeps going straight pushing the front wheels through the dirt. At first I thought the box blade was just too heavy and there was too much weight on the back but it does the same without anything attached. Is that to be expected or am I doing something wrong. I have noticed that most of the time if something is not working properly it is probably user error.
Any thoughts would be appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Does it happen when you turn either left or right?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm wondering if your differential lock is stuck?? With differential lock engaged, tractors tend to go straight ahead. 

When I make a sharp turn with my tractor, I brake the inside wheel to assist with the turn. Even so, the front tires leave grooves.


----------



## Terryjk85 (Apr 15, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Does it happen when you turn either left or right?


Yes, it happens left and right. Forward and back.


----------



## Terryjk85 (Apr 15, 2021)

BigT said:


> I'm wondering if your differential lock is stuck?? With differential lock engaged, tractors tend to go straight ahead.
> 
> When I make a sharp turn with my tractor, I brake the inside wheel to assist with the turn. Even so, the front tires leave grooves.


That is what it feels like. I will see if I can figure out how to disengage that and let you know.


----------



## Terryjk85 (Apr 15, 2021)

Terryjk85 said:


> That is what it feels like. I will see if I can figure out how to disengage that and let you know.


The differential lock was stuck on. Works like it should now. Thanks for the help


----------

